# Winning FLW events in back-to-back years...is rare.



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Bryan Thrift won at Sam Rayburn lake in Texas last year and now he's won at Lake Eufaula, the most recent FLW event. And for one weekends worth of actual tourney fishing, where it counts, he picked up another fat check of $125,000. Every FLW winner comes on our show to break down his win and Bryan will do just that tomorrow (Saturday 5/30) The show airs twice, first at 5-6am ET then repeats from 8 to 9am. And we stream, so you can hear it crystal clear from anywhere via this link > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------

